# Tác dụng của quả bơ với bà bầu 🥑🥑🥑



## Thanhloan94 (31/8/21)

1. Cung cấp axit folic
Tình trạng cơ thể mẹ bầu bị thiếu hụt axit folic có thể gây dị tật bẩm sinh ở trẻ. Thai nhi cần có đủ axit folic để tăng trưởng và phát triển
2. Hỗ trợ chữa thiếu máu
Tình trạng thiếu sắt có thể dẫn đến thiếu máu ở phụ nữ mang thai và gây nguy hiểm cho cả mẹ lẫn con
3. Hỗ trợ hệ tiêu hóa
Như đã nói ở trên, bệnh dạ dày và táo bón diễn ra khá phổ biến trong thai kỳ. Tin vui là mẹ bầu hoàn toàn có thể đẩy lùi những tình trạng này bằng cách ăn bơ
4. Bà bầu ăn bơ giảm ốm nghén
Ốm nghén cũng nằm trong những triệu chứng khó chịu khi mang thai và dễ dàng đánh gục bất kỳ mẹ bầu nào trong 3 tháng đầu của thai kỳ
5. Ăn bơ khi mang thai giảm chuột rút
6. Kiểm soát nồng độ cholesterol và đường
Chế độ ăn uống thiếu cân bằng đi cùng những cơn thèm ăn có thể khiến nồng độ cholesterol và đường trong máu của mẹ bầu vượt quá giới hạn cho phép.
7. Hỗ trợ hấp thụ chất dinh dưỡng
Bơ không chỉ cung cấp nhiều chất dinh dưỡng mà còn giúp cơ thể bạn hấp thụ chất dinh dưỡng từ các thực phẩm khác nhanh và hiệu quả hơn
8.Bà bầu ăn bơ giảm nguy cơ tiền sản giật
Hàm lượng kali phong phú trong quả bơ sẽ giúp điều chỉnh huyết áp của mẹ bầu, từ đó giúp giảm nguy cơ mắc phải tiền sản giật
Genlab - Viện Công Nghệ ADN và Phân Tích Di Truyền


----------

